# Grave Robbing B**tards!!!



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

Some time between 7:30 and 10:00, someone stole one of my tombstones
and a skeleton right out of my front yard.
The tomb stone looked like this...








and said, "Here Lies Alfred Ghoul...Scared Himself to Death."

And they stole one of my plastic skeletons.









*I PRAY THAT THE DARK GODS OF SAMHAIN BRING HORRORS TO YOU THROUGH OUT THE NEXT YEAR!!!*


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Of all things to steal, a custom made one of a kind tombstone. What are they going to do with it? Sometimes you have to wonder what people are thinking. Sorry for your lose.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

SO sorry to hear!!!! Hope everything turns up, or I hope you spot it in someones lawn somewhere.


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

Dude I feel for you we had several kids were scoping out our stuff earlier and they kept coming back by so we moved all of stuff back into the house. On the bright side for us it is raining now.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Then when you beat the **** out of them, they call the cops on YOU!!!!
Find em and shake em down!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it would be fun to have a coffin in the front yard with a dummy in it during the day, then take the dummy's place at night.

Wait for a thief to come by and then surprise the heck out of them!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That SUCKS! Seriously....they could have gotten a skelly at Wally World for $10, why steal yours? And a custom tombstone? I'd be driving around looking for it on peoples' lawns.

I hope they turn up, and I hope they get the tricks, since they stole your treats. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am sorry that people are jerks.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

One of my neighbors got hit too....



> We had thieves last night also. They stole 3 hanging "ghoulies" worth $10/ea, 1 large green hanging Frankenstein - $30, and one ghost windsock - $10. I guess the ba*%@#*^ didn't have a ladder, so they couldn't steal our new 'House Of Hooligans' banner!


I've spent half the day going around to all the stores, but they've been picked clean.
I did find a skull mask and a black cloak that I'm going to turn into a sitting prop to go in my coffin made of old fence boards.

It'll probably be a better fit than the small bucky was.
Lemons = Lemonade


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*turds*

It is really a shame that there are so many turds in this world that have to try and ruin everything good.We should put some poison arrow frog juice all over our stuff,then when you see the body laying in the street 10 feet from your house with your prop, you will know you got the right person..lol. This very thing is what got my first haunted house shut down on me when i was 18 years old. I put my heart,soul, and every dime i had into this haunted house and watched a punk tear down some of my walls and spit in the face of my girlfriend who was laying in a coffin.I beat the crap out of the offender right in front of a crowd of about 70 people waiting to come in.It was very unfortunate and i know i shouldnt have handled it that way,but to see someone hatefully destroying something that you worked so hard on and for no reason other than meanness. I truly felt great that i gave him something to think about.


----------

